# Homemade Repair Stand Plans



## rockeater (Nov 5, 2005)

Greetings all-

For those of you desiring a repair stand that are on a shoestring budget (like me), I found plans for a great homemade one online last night, and built it today in just a couple of hours. Not the prettiest, and not as easily portable, but it gets the job done surprisingly well. About $50 was the final tally for parts and tools.

http://www.instructables.com/id/EDB1KPMOS5ES9J4ZKU/


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

rockeater said:


> Greetings all-
> 
> For those of you desiring a repair stand that are on a shoestring budget (like me), I found plans for a great homemade one online last night, and built it today in just a couple of hours. Not the prettiest, and not as easily portable, but it gets the job done surprisingly well. About $50 was the final tally for parts and tools.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/EDB1KPMOS5ES9J4ZKU/


Yikes, not meaning to flame but you could just tie it to a branch on a tree too. For $39 you could get one of these. Used one for years and in some ways prefer it to my Ultimate Pro.


----------



## rockeater (Nov 5, 2005)

I figured some people wouldn't like it. After all, it looks like the ******* express version of a bike repair stand, which is right up my alley.  Seems every bit as functional as others that I've seen, and I can adjust the height, too, if I want...I like it. Just thought I'd pass along the plans to any other cheapos out there.


----------



## CaptStu (Mar 12, 2006)

Cool idea with some mods....might be a fun winter project..


----------



## rockeater (Nov 5, 2005)

CaptStu said:


> Cool idea with some mods....might be a fun winter project..


Thanks CaptStu...it's sturdier than you'd expect, and is the good way to kill one more afternoon before riding season. Beware that the list of parts that you first see is not correct...a total of 4 t-joints are needed, and of course, don't forget some wood screws for the bottom. One of the guys also found a way to widen the base and make it taller...I'm 6'2," and made the "normal" height, seemed to be fine to me, for what it's worth. Happy building.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

my receipe;
One old ironing board; $2. 
One cheapo fork mount; $10
Two pieces angle iron; $1.
One foot piece of 2x4; $1.
Four bolts with wingnuts; $1.
wood screws
Bolt fork mount to front of ironing board (may need to raise it with 2x4)
mount angle iron to one end of 2x4, bolt to ironing board, this is yoiur BB support.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LWright said:


> my receipe;
> One old ironing board; $2.
> One cheapo fork mount; $10
> Two pieces angle iron; $1.
> ...


:idea: hmmmmm.........cool idea,thanx:thumbsup:


----------



## Slapdogs (Mar 5, 2007)

Rock Eater, nice job thanks for sharing!!!! L Wright, You are a a someone who sees things others do not see!!!

Great ideas both, Regards, Slapdogs


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

have you got a bigger picture of the ironing board method as i would really like to try that, it looks so easy aand cheap! brilliant ideas!


----------

